# Rahmengröße Skeen Trail CF



## Deleted 542688 (19. Juli 2020)

Moin, ich hab mir jetzt das Skeen Trail CF 9.0 in 16" bestellt. Dachte bei 1,70m und SL 76cm sollte das passen. Nun kommen mir aber doch Zweifel. Das ZR Team Hardtail fahre ich in 18". 
Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr? Sollte ich das Bike evtl. versuchen zu tauschen?


----------

